# Rifle?



## Fontinalis (Mar 17, 2010)

Any word on the Rifle? I've fished it and done well before but it usually runs a little late, end of Nov. early Dec. Just wondering if anyone has seen any steel or lake run browns push thru since the last big rain.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Maybe Hully Scott can chime in. He's got that river dialed.


----------



## Spin to Win (Dec 7, 2010)

Fished a stretch that I know pretty well on Sunday and got 100% blanked. Hit a lot of good water too. Water was up a little and stained -- looked absolutely perfect. I was kind of surprised that I couldn't even get a trout to go. My guess is that the fish were moving, or hadn't quite got settled in quite yet. My buddy did land a skipper the week before though.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

There's no fish in the Rifle. Lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Spawn bags with a float no sinker and have the float about two feet up. Run this way through the slow deeper water. If you are fishing the faster water you want to bottom bounce the spawn bag so you will want to have a split shot or two on there. You can also try the above mentioned with a float and very small sinker through the fast water. If you are not getting any change the presentation around it works. Try using mepps spinners or rapalas they also work well this time of year on the rifle.


----------



## Fontinalis (Mar 17, 2010)

If you weren't even catching trout then maybe most of the fish were still hanging in the slack water. I catch most of them on the inside seams when the water is high. I fly fish and never get near the numbers that guys running spawn. Using flies also means fishing the upper sections because you need water clarity for the fish to see your fly. It usually takes awhile for steelhead to make it up there.



Spin to Win said:


> Fished a stretch that I know pretty well on Sunday and got 100% blanked. Hit a lot of good water too. Water was up a little and stained -- looked absolutely perfect. I was kind of surprised that I couldn't even get a trout to go. My guess is that the fish were moving, or hadn't quite got settled in quite yet. My buddy did land a skipper the week before though.


----------

